# Iași, capital of Moldavia



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Botanical Garden*, founded in 1856

other1_f​
















dbotez​














*Cetățuia Monastery*, 1672

TIANSIAN​










DSC02114 by Ioana si Adi, on Flickr​











Tyk​

















Bogdan P​















Evvangeline​














Sorin Untu​


























Losy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Johan Hlohovec​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by omniberiadan, on Flickr











Palace of Culture, Iasi, Romania by omniberiadan, on Flickr










Palas-Lampions-Iasi by About Romania, on Flickr












RATP GT4 102 by mi.tudor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

15 minutes documentary about city's history and heritage


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Iaşi looking very nice, thanks for the photos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Manon. Some more, specially for you:



Alina53​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.


Vasile Ursache​
















Iasi by Ciprian Radu, on Flickr









Sunny Iasi by Go Nat, on Flickr










Palas Mall - Iași, Jud. Iași, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.

RUSTY by liormania, on Flickr





e30 by sSorin., on Flickr





Iasi Cityscape by C. Anton, on Flickr​





















*Cetățuia Monastery* - 1672


Manastirea Cetatuia Iasi  by Dracula&stuff, on Flickr





Iasi by andrei paul, on Flickr​


















*Culture Palace* - 1906-1925 (built on the place of former Princely Court Palace)


tun antic Palatul Culturii by gingasd, on Flickr​


















*Jewish Cemetery*


Cemetry by liormania, on Flickr




Palankeen, Jewish Grave, Iasi -Romania by liormania, on Flickr​




















*Frumoasa Monastery* - founded in 1586, present buildings from 1733-1833


Biserica Frumoasa by Constantin Forgaci, on Flickr​


















*Nicolae Domnesc Church* - built in 1492 near the Princely Court (now the Culture Palace), it was in this church were all the rulers of Moldavia between 1561-1809 were anointed.


Biserica Sfantul Nicolae Domnesc  by Constantin Forgaci, on Flickr​



















*Eminescu's Lime-Tree* - ~250 years old, this tree is where Mihai Eminescu, Romania's national poet and greatest writer, was finding inspiration. The lime-trees are often mentioned in Eminescu's poems, him being a late Romantic.


Teiul lui Eminescu by Constantin Forgaci, on Flickr​




















*Ion Creangă's "Bojdeuca"* - is a house in traditional peasant style where Ion Creangă lived between 1872-1889. He was a writer of peasant origin but managed to enter the most select literary circle - Junimea, with his stories in a lively and original peasant language. He was Eminescu's greatest friend and his work is very popular in Romania.

Is the oldest memmorial house in Romania.


Ion Creanga's house in Iasi by Dracula&stuff, on Flickr​






















*Spiridon Church* - founded in 1752 and rebuilt in 1804, it was initially the chapel of Moldavia's oldest hospital.

Near the bell-tower there are two fountains with inscriptions in Greek, Romanians and Turkish, mentioning the creation of water supply system in 1765.


Biserica Sf Spiridon - Iasi 026 inscriptie in araba 2656 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr




Biserica Sf Spiridon - Iasi 024 inscriptie in slavona 2657 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.


*Palas Complex*


Palas, Iasi by Ecaterina Leonte, on Flickr​





















*Cetățuia Monastery*

bahluviensis​















15247 by Adrian Bogdan, on Flickr






privind spre Cetatuia - Iasi 014 Manastirea Cetatuia 0348 foto Doru Munteanu by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr​






















*Trei Ierarhi Monastery*



Manastirea Sf. Trei Ierarhi ridicata de catre voievodul Vasile Lupu, intre anii 1637 -1639. by Ecaterina Leonte, on Flickr​


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed very cozy and beautiful city


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

postcardsfrom.us​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Interesting and nice city, but I thought that the capital of Moldavia is Chisinau....:dunno:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Nikkodemo said:


> Interesting and nice city, but I thought that the capital of Moldavia is Chisinau....:dunno:


Thank you!

Chișinău is the capital of the Republic of Moldova, which is only a part (roughly a third) of the historical Principality of Moldavia, the other parts being in Romania (most of it) and some smaller parts in Ukraine. 

The Republic of Moldavia was created in 1940 when soviet union invaded the eastern part of Romania, after the molotov - ribbentrop pact in 1939, that shared Eastern Europe between nazi Germany and soviet union. Previously, between 1812-1918, what is today Republic of Moldova (in fact a more extended area), under the name Bessarabia, was occupied by tsarist Russia and heavily russified. The capital of guberniya of Bessarabia was established at Chișinău, the largest city of the region.



But the historical capitals of the Principality of Moldavia were Baia (1343-1354), Siret (1354-1388), Suceava (1388-1564) and Iași (1564-1859), all on the territory of today Romania.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Iasi @PRIMEVAL :cheers:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Chișinău is the capital of the Republic of Moldova, which is only a part (roughly a third) of the historical Principality of Moldavia, the other parts being in Romania (most of it) and some smaller parts in Ukraine.
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you so much for the info, I didn't know that part of the history.

Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Lookin across to Biserica Lipovenească by Sven Rudolf Jan, on Flickr








P6140289_90_91_92_93_fused by ovionekenoby, on Flickr







P6140313 by ovionekenoby, on Flickr​

















*Pilgrimage at Parascheva of the Balkans shrine* in Metropolitan Cahedral, celebrated each year on 14th October. The cathedral was built between 1833-1887. 

Is the largest pilgrimage in Romania and southeast Europe. In 2012 was attended by 200,000 pilgrims but in 1990-1998 it reached 1 million pilgrims.


IMG_1572 by Cristian Adoroaei, on Flickr






IMG_1574 by Cristian Adoroaei, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

iasi by valentin dontov, on Flickr






Untitled by valentin dontov, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Palas Fountain, a moment in time by oikford, on Flickr








Palas Nights , Iasi Romania by oikford, on Flickr​


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Chișinău is the capital of the Republic of Moldova, which is only a part (roughly a third) of the historical Principality of Moldavia, the other parts being in Romania (most of it) and some smaller parts in Ukraine.
> 
> ...


but we also have to underline that not all the historical region of Moldova has had the same culture and history, as in the last 300 years it has always been divided into 2 parts: a part at west of Prut river (now Moldova region in Romania), and a part at east of the same (Besarabia - now Republic of Moldova + some territories of Ukraine). this last part has always been influenced by Russia as it was part of Russian empire first, and Soviet Union then...
you can know/notice these differences by looking to the architecture and the language of the "2 regions"


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Palace of Culture (Iași) by Florin. GVR (FLO), on Flickr










United Business Center Iasi by Florin. GVR (FLO), on Flickr










Roznovanu Palace by Florin. GVR (FLO), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.


The statue (1883, author Emmanuel Frémiet) of Stephen the Great (ruler of Moldavia between 1457-1504) in front of the Culture Palace (1906 - 1925)


Onward by Adrian Marinica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

andreeasicatalin.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Golia Monastery​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.



The video presents images of the Cetățuia Monastery built in 1672, one of the fortified monasteries on the hills surrounding the city.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DAY 27/365 by ralux2004, on Flickr














DAY 332/365 by ralux2004, on Flickr













DAY 321/365 by ralux2004, on Flickr












DAY 304/365 by ralux2004, on Flickr














DAY 290/365 by ralux2004, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.


.
.

Dai Sam​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


22/2014 by Mihai-ela , on Flickr
















[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The National Theatre​








The National Theatre was founded (as institution) on 15 May 1840. The present building is from 1896.


iasicitytour.com/​






​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

WOW! What a wonderful and positive surprise! I'm very happy to discover another beautiful and interesting Romanian city! Keep it going, PRIMEVAL!


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful...


----------



## ImmerHeiterer (Feb 20, 2014)

What a great surprise. I'm currently discovering Romanian cities and I'm always surprised! This is some gorgeous content that you've shown us there. :drool:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^I agree.....I have followed Primeval's post and come back for more often..kay::uh:kay::applause:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you guys!







mister_rf​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.

.
.

- Metropolitan Cathedral, 1833 - 1887
- Train Station, 1870
- Culture Palace, 1906 - 1925, built on the ruins of the mediaeval Royal Court of Moldavia (1434), and partly on top of the foundations of the former neoclassical style palace, dated to the time of Prince Alexandru Moruzi (1806, dismantled in 1904 - small photo).


skycam.ro​
















































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Everything par bogdan_novac, sur Flickr​


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Clicks into that Moldavia thread..Leaves with yet another city in the travel list! wow :banana:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!









Sunset over Iasi par bogdan_novac, sur Flickr​


----------



## AndreiNedelcu (Jan 11, 2008)

Din apropierea Iasiului, pentru pasionatii de catarat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w112HOAPMI4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.


culturalromtour.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

#iasi by mikicontactinfo, on Flickr













DSC_6081 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​





















*Galata Monastery (1584)* in backdrop



DSC_6088 by Grapinoiu Petru, on Flickr​
















*Sfântu Sava Church*, 16th century




Sf. Sava Church, Iasi, Romania by radu505, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Night lights by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)




----------

